# TOC diamond frame ID help needed.



## rustNspokes (Jan 21, 2015)

Any hints or help would be greatly appreciated in identifying this frame. I know that diamond frames are typically tough to ID due to the similarity between hundreds of manufactures, but maybe I'll get lucky. At this point I dont even know if its American or European. It has lugged construction with what seems like slightly larger than typical tubing. The head badge holes are about 2-3/4 inches apart. This frame does have some interesting features like the cut out head tube lugs. It also has the smaller type bottom bracket with some type of sleeve between the cups.Thanks in advance.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 21, 2015)

Never saw those frame lugs before. Kool.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jan 21, 2015)

I have seen these windowed lugs before. Still not sure what they are. Funny stepped down bottom bracket too. Pretty close match here: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...LE-FRAME-ORIGINAL-CONDITION-RARE/171643696494


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 21, 2015)

This one is also a fairly close match, possibly from the same maker, or perhaps they're off the shelf lugs?. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Shaw-Motorbike-USA-Motorcycle-Unrestored-Circa-1910-Bicycle-RARE-Antique-/121539603408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4c532bd0&nma=true&si=LU9CTn20WfAQiMEMM9bfdyjBITk%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 23, 2015)

The crank bearings are smaller even than iver johnson. Would this be a fauber bottom bracket?


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 23, 2015)

You have the remains of an 1895 Crescent


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 23, 2015)

I totally agree......1895 Crescent


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you very much! That helps me greatly. Would you say that this is a model no. 1?


----------



## ccmerz (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes. that is Model No. 1


----------



## rustNspokes (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks. Knowing the make and model I guess I'll have to start searching for parts.


----------

